# when do staffys start to get there second set of teeth?



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

just asking because winston is 5 and a half months and he seems to be cutting new teeth ?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Most dogs start to lose their baby teeth around this time and six months. You usually find them on the floor (if you have good eyesight, lol) and can see the new teeth coming through. Lots of things for Winston to chew on will help the new ones cut through and help ease any discomfort for him.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My Dads SBT lost his first one at about 17 weeks I think and the adult one is coming through now....19 weeks....I think he's lost a couple so far, i'm probably a little out with the age but not much...Malmum's got the right time frame. Penny lost all hers without me even noticing...the only one i knew had come out was when she jumped up me to get a ball and she caught it on my jeans, we where on the park though so i never saw it


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks very much only noticed 2 seem to look like they are coming away and new ones coming through underneath them just thought it seemed a little early


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would say that is quite late. Around 4 and a half months is quite normal.


----------

